# I think I'm finished aquascaping



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

So how does it look? After a week of rock work I think I'm finally happy with the results, This will be a Mbuna tank by the way and have a tan crushed aragonite substrate. I may add some java fern and java moss after it is up and running between the rocks.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Aesthetically speaking (which is all I can speak for as I'm a cichlid newb), looks very nice!


----------



## peter-trnava (Mar 26, 2011)

Its cool, maybe bigger rock pile in left back corner should looks good.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks great! 
Looks unbalanced and natural, good job. :wink:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

All looks good except that top rock on the front right pile. Looks too neatly stacked, at least from the front. I think I'd try to move it or turn it over or something. Play around with that and I think you'll have it. Looking very good.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

looks good....are the back rocks just balanced on each other? Stable enough?

***edit*** nevermind...saw you other post. Siliconed to the back is good. Just going to use a jet of water to clean out between?


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> looks good....are the back rocks just balanced on each other? Stable enough?
> 
> ***edit*** nevermind...saw you other post. Siliconed to the back is good. Just going to use a jet of water to clean out between?


ya, most likely just use a powerhead i have laying around.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

It already looks good without substrate or fish, so it's only going to get better. Be sure to post pics once stocked.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice layout - fish should be happy in there. Just a thought on your sand - with those rocks, which look grey to me in the pictures, you might want to consider a greyish colored sand - or a peppered black/white color like CaribSea has. I know its a real personal thing but some people find that rocks just look more natural with a substrate close in color - lighter or darker but in the same tones as it is the surrounding rocks that usually break down and form the surrounding sand. Look forward to your final pics.


----------



## Irish Johnny (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks excellent. Aquascaping my empty tank right now as well. The hard part is making it look natural as possible! LOL I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------

